# Entering and Going upstairs in old Buildings.......



## robsteth (Sep 10, 2016)

Urban exploration of deserted buildings  and factories has become popular......There are numerous you tube videos and websites that detail such.........Going into these place could potentially be dangerous especially if someone does it alone which it appears people tend to be doing......These are old buildings and they could collapse or something could fall onto someone or the floor could easily collapse.   Also, going upstairs in these old places could be super potentially dangerous, first the floor could give.and who knows what else......................This facet or Urban exploration needs to be addressed. ...........


----------

